# Wilson Bridge MUT-Illustrated



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Our last ride in Florida before the fall was warm (verging on hot) dry and beautiful.

Then we took the long drive up 95 with time out for kayaking stops in the Chickahominy and Occoquin rivers. It was actually our first time out in rivers instead of the Florida lakes we had gotten used to. Turns out it is all good.

I sure won't miss that driving stuff though.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

While in Florida we had somehow forgotten about DC traffic.

It all came back to us in a hurry. :cryin: 

It also seemed to have rained the whole time we were gone, things sure were green. And it was a good thing we decided to dress for rain. 

OTOH now that we are retired we can ride the MUTs in the middle of the day. They sure are nice when they are empty! :thumbsup:


----------



## crj (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks like someone is enjoying their retirement. Great pic's.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Stay on 95 North!

Come on up for a tour of the coast,
Although it has bee a wee bit wet here as well...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Now, about that expensive MUT....

There had been rumors for a while now about a MUT on the new Wilson Bridge/US95 over the Potomac connecting Alexander VA with National Harbor MD.

Turns out there was a whole lot of truth to those rumors.

The thing was amazing.

And empty.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We just could not believe how nice the MUT was. Wide, clean, new, landscaped and beautiful. Our tax dollars at play......

The MUT dropped off on Oxon Hill Road but there was also a short stretch of crushed shells that lead us over to National Harbor and our old friend The Awakening (I liked it better in DC).

With the rain increasing we did a quick turn around and headed back the way we had come. The MUT was still as amazing as could be (I'm gonna have to get back there with my good camera).


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nothing much after that but a quick wet ride home.

With the usual fine Georgetown welcome! :mad2: 

Ride your bike.


----------



## intelekt1 (May 3, 2008)

Very nice and great pictures....how do you connect from Georgetown all away up to National Harbor? 

Thanks,
Good day.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

intelekt1 said:


> Very nice and great pictures....how do you connect from Georgetown all away up to National Harbor?
> 
> Thanks,
> Good day.


Cross the Key Bridge to the Mount Vernon trail, take it to the Wilson Bridge (the MUT to National Harbor is on the upstream side of the bridge).


----------



## intelekt1 (May 3, 2008)

Thank you, I had a bless going up there. Gorgeous views. I stopped at Pot Belly's for a sandwich at National Harbor...very nice. 

Thanks again,
Enjoy your day.


----------

